# so i found



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

in my basement... so i decided to throw it into my pacu tank.. c what would happen... wellonce it hit the water one of my dainos struck it right away and took it underwater wit him... it was ridiculopus the wolf spider was like trying to bite my danio.... he might have been doin that actually.... but my daino was swimming faster that i have even seen him and the spider coulnt live very long... u have to realize that the spider was about half dollar size it was a huge wolf spider... man i just thought maybe my pacu would eat him


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

although they arent poisonous, wolf spiders get pretty darn big. make sure if you feed your fish spiders theyre safe and small. especially pacus. wolfs can still pack a bite even in water. 
hats off to you for even touching that thing, wolf spiders scare the crap outta me! lol


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow dude you touched it







, i couldn't do that


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ya, I scream like a little girl around huge wolf spiders lol


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

I hate any kind of spider period


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i remember this one time i was laying in bed watching TV falling asleep and i see this thing in the corner of my eye drop down above me...i look up and in the light of the TV i see this spider dropping down right above me and before i can do anything it drops on my covers and im just like nyaaaaaaaaa!








its funny now


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> i remember this one time i was laying in bed watching TV falling asleep and i see this thing in the corner of my eye drop down above me...i look up and in the light of the TV i see this spider dropping down right above me and before i can do anything it drops on my covers and im just like nyaaaaaaaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















I hate when that happens lol


----------



## seven11junkey (Sep 9, 2005)

i live in the woods so i see wolf spiders all the time in the house like mabe find one 2 or 3 times a week and i catch them and feed then to my toad and gecko. i used to be scared of them but now im just waiting to find one 2 watch him get tore up by my toad.


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

I remember when i was little i was infactuated with bugs, and so such, I would stay at my grandpas and collect spiders, grasshoppers, and so such. He also had a man made pond but really decent size, prob about 3.5 acres and about 25 ft deep, we used to pull sea weed up with the tractor and i would dig through it and find cool little fish, and water bugs. Anyhow, one day I was out in the Grass and I seen a spider, ran inside to my grandpa's and told my grandma i needed a jar to catch the spider walking across the grass, once i slid it in the jar brought it in to show everyone, to find out it was Brown Recluse (aka= Fiddleback) one of the only native poisonous spiders. http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn7468.html
all in good fun till she took it and killed it on me


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I used to live in Tennessee...RIGHT next to a creek. Ive seen several brown recluse spiders in my time...ugly and creepy! And boy do they pack a nasty bite...the toxins eat away at your flesh until you die. Terrible way to go...

Tom


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

You think a wolf spider is bad, check out a camel spider. (I'm not sure if it's really a spider though)
This is two of em.


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM (Jul 19, 2006)

nattereri2000 said:


> although they arent poisonous, wolf spiders get pretty darn big. make sure if you feed your fish spiders theyre safe and small. especially pacus. wolfs can still pack a bite even in water.
> hats off to you for even touching that thing, wolf spiders scare the crap outta me! lol


.... wolf spiders are venomous....... they just arent very venomous


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Scrappy said:


> You think a wolf spider is bad, check out a camel spider. (I'm not sure if it's really a spider though)
> This is two of em.


Nope, I believe they're Whipscorpions...


----------



## thepinkpirate (Jul 20, 2006)

Scrappy said:


> You think a wolf spider is bad, check out a camel spider. (I'm not sure if it's really a spider though)
> This is two of em.


 Yep those are Camel spiders...they are scary! They are fast and they pretty much just eat the flesh from anything. They are called a camel spider cause they are are known to attach themselves to the bottom of a camel and then they start to inject some sort of venom that numbs the camel...and last it starts to pretty much just eat away the flesh..and the camel won't even know what hit him cause he's numb. It would definatly suck to get bit by one of those...YUCK!


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

those are huge......

ck


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Some of my friends have said that they're (camel spiders) are insanely aggresive, and will chase you pretty far!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

thepinkpirate said:


> You think a wolf spider is bad, check out a camel spider. (I'm not sure if it's really a spider though)
> This is two of em.


 Yep those are Camel spiders...they are scary! They are fast and they pretty much just eat the flesh from anything. They are called a camel spider cause they are are known to attach themselves to the bottom of a camel and then they start to inject some sort of venom that numbs the camel...and last it starts to pretty much just eat away the flesh..and the camel won't even know what hit him cause he's numb. It would definatly suck to get bit by one of those...YUCK!








[/quote]

Pirate, I'd check my sources before I spread that any further!

http://www.snopes.com/photos/bugs/camelspider.asp


----------



## thepinkpirate (Jul 20, 2006)

How weird...Some peeps that went to Iraq told me this and they even said that one of their dudes got a chunk of his foot eatin by one of those cause it was in his sleeping bag...supposidly it wasn't a pretty site...They also said that there is one camel spider in a museum on base that is as big as a Humvee tire...I guess I was lied too


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I think you were...I'd require photographic proof of these sorts of things...some of my military friends tend to exaggerate about the fauna over there, too.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

creepy ass bugs

moving to reptile and bugs cause that seems to

be the way this thread is heading


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

[/quote]

Nope, I believe they're Whipscorpions...
[/quote]

..

actually i think that theyre called wind scorpions. i see them at my house from time to time and i actually caught one and kept it for a while. those things tear crickts to pieces in no time :nod: (thankfully they are of a smaller variety over here and i haven't seen one over 2 inches or so)


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I don't care what you call them...ain't no way in heaven or hell I would touch one. I am with Dippy...you would hear me screaming like a little girl if I saw one.

A buddy of mine said that the wind spiders (which he said is actually a scorpion?!?) get to be about the size of a small dinner plate, or about the size of your hand with fingers spread out. They do get in your boots so they stretch their socks over the top of their boots to keep them out of their boots.

He said the males will kill each other in a heartbeat (or two females...I can't remember) so they would catch a couple of them and spraypaint the butts of one and then have c*ck fights with them. I told him he was an idiot for doing it and he said he never did it. He could not stomach the thought of looking at them.

One time he said one was getting put into the cage and it slipped away and EVERYONE went running away scared of the thing. He said it was funny once he stopped running!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

They're not actually scorpions but a (check me on this) primitive relative thereof...

And, yes, I meant windscorpions. Whoever the hell decided to call them "wind-" and "whipscorpions" needs to be dug up and kicked...the names are too damn similar!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> They're not actually scorpions but a (check me on this) primitive relative thereof...


Uh...ChilDawg...I hate to correct you, but you forgot to use the word "icky". They are an Icky primitive relative. They are nasty!

Stupid question...aren't spiders and scorpions basically the same thing (as well as being icky!)


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, I forgot "Icky". That's it, for calling me out, I'm bringing a whole handful of these things to Rockton!







J/K

Scorpions and spiders have some major differences, highlighted in the following articles:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scorpiones
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Araneae

The morphology sections will contain the differences that you would be most interested in, I think!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

These stories tickled me when we first sent people over to the arabian peninsula....its just sad to me now..

These "camel spiders" are not spiders at all, and are not venomous at all, the possess no venom glands...they masticate their prey with opposable jaws that are powerful.
They are solfugids; known as sun spiders in NV, CA and AZ....anyway..there you are.


----------

